# Chicago Gameday 33 is Nov 10: SIGN UP TO PLAY



## buzz (Oct 30, 2012)

[section]

[h1]Chicago Gameday 33 Sign-Up Thread[/h1]

[size=+1]*Gameday 33 is November 10th.*[/size]

ENWorld Chicago Gameday 33 is a day of FREE gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. 

To participate, simply post to this thread with your intention to play in one of the following events. Event sign-up is first-come, first-serve. Be aware that the event schedule may be subject to change until the last week before Gameday. No changes will be made to the schedule after that point. PM or email me (buzz AT buzzmo DOT com) with any questions.

*PLEASE NOTE*: This thread is the primary means of communicating information about Gameday 33. Please keep an eye on the thread for any updates or schedule changes, especially in the day or so prior to Gameday. *This goes double for GMs.* If you'd like to be on the Gameday mailing list, just shoot me an email.

*[size=+1]You can also find us on Facebook, which is another great way to stay updated.[/size]*
[/section]

[title]Location[/title]
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

*View a map of the Games Plus gaming area* to see where your events will be located.

[title]Schedule[/title]

*8:00am - 9:00am* Slot 0: Breakfast
Meet up for breakfast at Le Peep Grill (located across the Metra tracks, kitty-corner from Games Plus).
*9:15am* Arrive at the store to settle in to your game tables.
*9:30am to 2:30pm* Slot 1: Morning events
1. *Monster of the Week*, "Zombiefest 2012", Reidzilla, Table G
2. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *Trollbabe*, Tim C Koppang, Table B
3. *Reign*, "Imperial Harlots", ekb, Table F
4. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *Feng Shui*, "Last Stand at Old Man Fong’s", Trevalon Moonleirion, Private Room
5. *Marvel Heroic*, "Road to Civil War: Part 1", Vyvyan Basterd, Table E
6. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *Mouse Guard*, "Winter 1152", buzz, Table D​
*2:30pm to 3:30pm* Break for lunch!
*3:30pm to 8:30pm (or later)* Slot 2: Afternoon events
1. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *Fiasco*, "WHEN A HUNT GOES BAD: A Supernatural Fiasco", Ninjacat, Table E
2. *Over the Edge*, CoreyHaim8myDog, Table G
3. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *Savage Worlds*, "Deadlands: Hell on Earth: Reloaded", willowx, Private Room
4. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *The Quiet Year*, Nev the Deranged, Table B
5. *Heroes Fall*, PhilK, Table D
6. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *Marvel Heroic*, "The Hammer Falls", buzz, Table F​

[title]Slot 0 (Breakfast)[/title]
No limit to number of attendees.
1. buzz
2. Trevalon Moonleirion
3. Danger5
4. Genevieve80
5. Barendd Nobeard
6. Nev the Deranged
7. paladinlee
8. Tofu_Master
9. Painfully
10. RPGLibrarian
11. Vyvyan Basterd
12. Laurie
13. Lifelike
14. puffdebbie
15. Ninjacat
16. Reidzilla
17. ...

[title]Slot 1: Morning[/title]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 1: *Zombiefest 2012*[/size]
Monster of the Week, Reidzilla, Table G

Your news spider pops up an alert. Several people attending a heavy metal festival downstate are posting on Facebook about a zombie attack. The pics seem legit. A quick scan of the police band shows a lot of activity and a mention of the national guard. Looks like they need some professional help...

Monster of the Week is a rules light game about an unusual band of heroes hunting down monsters and taking them out. Based on the Apocalypse World game engine. No Experience necessary.​1. Tofu_Master
2. Genevieve80
3. Fractal Advocate
4. timfire
5. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 2: *Trollbabe*[/size]
Trollbabe, Tim C Koppang, Table B

No prior experience necessary
Some adult themes may arise; plan accordingly

For those in the know, we will be starting on a small, personal scale somewhere on the Dazhyford map. All else will be generated by the players during prep. Exciting!​1. Danger5
2. Nev the Deranged
3. SublimeExemplar
[highlight]This event is FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]

[size=+1]Morning Game 3: *Imperial Harlots*[/size]
Reign, ekb, Table F

The Empress doesn't run The Empire - she doesn't want to or need to. The real power lies with _you_, the ministers who advise her and attend to the details that make The Empire run.

This scenario takes place on the Company level and covers domain-level actions. You don't swing a sword: you deploy armies. Or embargo nations, spread propaganda, engage in unconventional warfare, and joyfully drink the tears of your enemies. Not that they'll make it easy for you to do that...

We will assault sense & sensibility with Reign and tarot cards. "Imperial Harlots" will be the base scenario (good/bad/weird stuff happening over the course of a year of The Empire), but with table-modified characters instead of the stock ones. Reading the scenario (it's free, and explains what the game does on a battle/domain level and how it does it elegantly) might lessen _some_ surprises, but won't spoil the scenario for you.

Content Rating: PG-13/TV-14 - nothing that's not in the news, but likely a bit too mature for younger kids. 
Number of Players: 4 or 5. Can take up to 4 more players (converting major NPCs to inimical PC factions, if needed and everyone at the table is cool with some pretty vicious PvP).


Chance {Influence}
Mique {Territory}
Radiance {Treasure}
Will {Might}
Fox {Sovereignty}
1. Mark CMG
2. dc444
3. CoreyHaim8myDog
4. Lifelike
5. ...

[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 4: *Last Stand at Old Man Fong’s*[/size]
Feng Shui, Trevalon Moonleirion, Private Room

The honor of your presence is requested to celebrate the life of Thomas “Tommy” Fong. Memorial service to be held in his home this Saturday, November 10. It will be a sombre affair with stories of Old Man Fong's life, numerous explosions, and the ice cream he so loved to sell...wait, what was that middle part? 

Come join a ridiculous cast of action movie archetypes as they battle to protect the legacy of a powerful demon hunter (and pushcart ice cream vendor!) from those who would destroy it. Come armed with a quiver full of one-liners, ideas for gravity and death-defying stunts, the improvisational chops to turn every object your character encounters into a deadly weapon, your best bad accents, and two different-colored d6s. (The last bit is optional, as we ARE going to be in a game store.) 

And remember, the worst thing that can happen to your character in Feng Shui isn't dying--it's looking bad.​1. willowx
2. Barendd Nobeard
3. Painfully
4. RandomSliver
5. RPGLibrarian
6. sailorkitsune
[highlight]This event is FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 5: *Road to Civil War: Part 1*[/size]
Marvel Heroic Roleplaying, Vyvyan Basterd, Table E

The political landscape has shifted. Where once hero registration was a fringe debate among outsiders and bigots, things have changed - now the heroes must decide what side they're on. The politically safe path of hero registration, though many fear it leads down the road to totalitarian oppression? Or resist registration at all costs, preserving liberty for heroes but potentially losing the goodwill and trust of the public? Which side are you on?​1. Ninjacat
2. enigma1122
3. Lord_ruben
4. puffdebbie
5. jekessler
6. 
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 6: *Winter 1152*[/size]
Mouse Guard, buzz, Table D

Lockhaven is in dire straits. Midnight's siege this past fall depleted the citadel's food stores and consumed its stock of medicine; the home of the Mouse Guard may not be able to sustain itself through the winter. The Matriarch has asked for volunteers to travel through the frozen wilds to nearby settlements with requests for aid. Your patrol has stepped forward. Come morning, you will brave the snowy wilderness for the town of Thistledown.

An adventure for four brave guardsmice. 
Rules will be taught and characters provided. 
Suitable for teens and older.​1. paladinlee
2. Laurie
3. Tim
4. PhilK
[highlight]This event is FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[title]Slot 2: Afternoon[/title]
[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 1: *WHEN A HUNT GOES BAD: A Supernatural Fiasco*[/size]
Fiasco, Ninjacat, Table E

Hunting is dangerous.

Every Hunter knows this, knows that going up against ghosts, demons, ghouls, and every other evil monster out there is a good way to get killed. Somebody has to do it though, or the monsters win, more innocent people die, and more lives are ruined. But when you're fighting the forces of Hell, or witchcraft practitioners with centuries of experience, or creatures so ancient and powerful the only lore about them is nothing more than rumors of a myth, the Hunt can go bad. In fact, Hunts often go bad, Hunters have a short life expectency, not to mention nobody pays them for the work they do, the risks they take. Sometimes Hunts go bad, and sometimes...

..Sometimes, they're a complete *Fiasco*.

In this game, you'll be playing a Hunter in the setting of the CW's _Supernatural_ television show, or someone caught up in the current Hunt (maybe even the monster!) Somewhere in America, some kind of evil is harming innocent people. A group of Hunters is going to try to stop it...and the Hunt is going to go horribly, _*horribly*_ wrong.

_FIASCO_ is a narrative RPG based on movies like Fargo, A Simple Plan, LA Confidential, and others where a seemingly simple goal spirals into a gigantic fustercluck of epic proportions. The narrative is built around the Relationships between the Player Characters and the Details connected to them...the kinds of things that make the players pump a fist and declare: "YES! That's HORRIBLE; I Love It!" (It's a game for awful people, or people willing to be awful vicariously, heh-heh.) All materials provided, just bring your improv story-telling skills.

A Replay example of a Fiasco game is on my site here, edited to include the _Supernatural_ Playset Twist selection process. A PDF version of the example is downloadable here.

SPECIAL NOTE: KNOWLEDGE OF THE _SUPERNATURAL_ TELEVISION SHOW IS REQUIRED TO UNDERSTAND THE DETAILS OF THIS GAME. If you're willing to attempt faking it or have only seen a few episodes of the show, feel free to sign up, but be aware that much of both the game's set-up and the in-character narratives may go flying right over your head (and contain spoilers.) On the other hand, if you're an improvisational maestro when it comes to free-form narrative, you could have a total blast even without knowing what's going on.

*Adults only.*​1. Laurie
2. enigma1122
3. Tofu_Master
4. gamingcaffeinator
[highlight]This event is FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 2: *Over the Edge*[/size]
Over the Edge, CoreyHaim8myDog, Table G

Twisted. Demented. Philip K Dick meets William S. Burroughs meets Brazil.​1. dc444
2. RPGLibrarian
3. Lifelike
4. InShaneee
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 3: *Deadlands: Hell on Earth: Reloaded*[/size]
Savage Worlds, willowx, Private Room

Deadlands: Hell on Earth is the Post Apocalypse Weird Western, and the Savage Worlds system is fast, furious, and fun! Play a mad scientist, undead soldier, or psychic, and reload!

No experience with Savage Worlds or Deadlands: Hell on Earth necessary, but it helps. 

*Adults only please.*​1. TracerBullet42
2. Barendd Nobeard
3. RandomSliver
4. Fractal Advocate
5. timfire
6. sailorkitsune
[highlight]This event is FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 4: *The Quiet Year*[/size]
The Quiet Year, Nev the Deranged, Table B

For a long time, we were at war with The Jackals. But now, we’ve driven them off, and we have this – a year of relative peace. One quiet year, with which to build our community up and learn once again how to work together. Come Winter, the Frost Shepherds will arrive and we might not survive beyond that. But we don’t know about that yet. What we know is that right now, in this moment, there is an opportunity to build something.

The Quiet Year is a map game. You define the struggles of a post-apocalyptic community, and attempt to build something good within their quiet year. Every decision and every action is set against a backdrop of dwindling time and rising concern.

Materials provided.
No experience necessary.​1. Genevieve80
2. Tim
3. Danger5
[highlight]This event is FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 5: *Heroes Fall*[/size]
Heroes Fall, PhilK, Table D

Heroes Fall is a game I am working on. It uses the Apocalypse World engine and attempts to capture the field of sword and sorcery pulp fiction like Conan the Barbarian. It's the tale of unique, powerful, and ambitious characters in a dark fantasy world. Magic is a powerful force but comes at a steep cost. Barbarians from the wilds grind the soft, civilized people under heel. Wizards sell their souls for just a little more power. Thieves steal the greatest riches of ages past. The cities of man reach their greatest heights. And all the while a doom is growing. How will the age of man come to an end? When heroes fall, the world falls with them.​1. Reidzilla
2. Mark CMG
3. paladinlee
4. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 6: *The Hammer Falls*[/size]
Marvel Heroic Roleplaying, buzz, Table F

A quiet night at the Baxter building comes to an abrupt end as the Fantastic Four receive a garbled plea for help from a military base in Broxton, Oklahoma. Racing to the scene in the Fantasticar, our heroes find the base assaulted by an army... of Doombots!

What would cause Latveria to attack this base, and why in such overwhelming force? Doctor Doom was last seen banished to Hell itself and presumed gone forever... but has he returned?

A crisis in need of four fantastic heroes. Rules will be taught and characters provided.​1. Vyvyan Basterd
2. Trevalon Moonleirion
3. Painfully
4. SublimeExemplar
[highlight]This event is FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 30, 2012)

Please sign me up for Reign with ekb in slot one and Heroes Fall with PhilK in slot two. Thanks!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 30, 2012)

Buzz,

Please sign Laurie up for Mouse Guard in the morning and Fiasco in the afternoon.

Please sign me up for Marvel Heroic Roleplaying in afternoon.


----------



## willowx (Oct 30, 2012)

Sign me up for Feng Shui, please.
Tim wants to sign up for Mouse Guard and Quiet Year.


----------



## enigma1122 (Oct 30, 2012)

Supernatural Fiasco in the afternoon please.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey Buzz,

Could you put me in your Mouse Guard game in the morning? Thanks!


----------



## Ninjacat (Oct 30, 2012)

One for Marvel in the morning with Vyv please


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 30, 2012)

Can I get a little Feng Shui action in the morning and some Savage Worlds in the afternoon, please?


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 30, 2012)

Breakfast and afternoon marvel heroic with you buzz, please


----------



## Danger5 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey Mark, 

This is Matt from the SW group. Please sign me up for Trollbabe in the morning and The Quiet Year in the afternoon.

Jenn is in Alaska but I know she wanted to do your Mouse Guard game in the morning and the Quiet Year in the afternoon. I don't know if she will be able to register since she is currently in an igloo and I don't want to face her wrath when she gets back and isn't signed up for the games she wanted.

Oh and count me in for breakfast. I don't know what Jenn's plans are, but I will force her to ride up with me anyhow, so she will probably be at breakfast as well.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 30, 2012)

Buzz, please sign me up for Breakfast, Trev's Last Stand at Old Man Fong's Feng Shui game in slot 1, and willowx's Deadlands: Hell on Earth: Reloaded Savage Worlds game in slot 2.

Thanks!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Oct 30, 2012)

Breakfast and Trollbabe, please.

Also, I could have sworn I posted this before, but alas TQY only has 3 seats. Get 'em while they're hot.


----------



## paladinlee (Oct 30, 2012)

I think I missed the boat for Mouseguard, but will throw my hat in the ring anyways.

Afternoon: Heroes Fall.

I'll be there for breakfast.  Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## paladinlee (Oct 30, 2012)

My morning alternate if Mouseguard is closed is Last Stand at Old Man Fong’s.  Thanks,


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Oct 30, 2012)

Breakfast, Reign, and Over the Edge please!


----------



## Tofu_Master (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Buzz,
May I please have Morning Game 1: Zombiefest 2012 and my afternoon game of Game 1: Supernatural.    Thank you.    Chances are good that John & I will make breakfast. 
Thanks, 
Nat


----------



## Painfully (Oct 30, 2012)

Firstly, Breakfast!

Secondly, morning game 4, Last Stand At Old Man Fong's

And thirdly, afternoon game 6, The Hammer Falls

Thanks!


----------



## RandomSliver (Oct 30, 2012)

Please sign me up for Slot 2, #3 - Deadlands


----------



## RandomSliver (Oct 30, 2012)

Also sign me up for Slot 1, #4 - Last Stand at Old Man Fong's


----------



## buzz (Oct 30, 2012)

Mark CMG said:


> Please sign me up for Reign with ekb in slot one and Heroes Fall with PhilK in slot two. Thanks!



Added!



Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Buzz,
> 
> Please sign Laurie up for Mouse Guard in the morning and Fiasco in the afternoon.
> 
> Please sign me up for Marvel Heroic Roleplaying in afternoon.



Added!



willowx said:


> Sign me up for Feng Shui, please.
> Tim wants to sign up for Mouse Guard and Quiet Year.



Added!



enigma1122 said:


> Supernatural Fiasco in the afternoon please.



Added!



PhilK said:


> Hey Buzz,
> 
> Could you put me in your Mouse Guard game in the morning? Thanks!



Added!



Ninjacat said:


> One for Marvel in the morning with Vyv please



Added!



TracerBullet42 said:


> Can I get a little Feng Shui action in the morning and some Savage Worlds in the afternoon, please?



Added!



Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> Breakfast and afternoon marvel heroic with you buzz, please



Added!



Danger5 said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> This is Matt from the SW group. Please sign me up for Trollbabe in the morning and The Quiet Year in the afternoon.
> 
> ...



Added!

I added Jenn (Genevieve80, iirc) to those events.



Barendd Nobeard said:


> Buzz, please sign me up for Breakfast, Trev's Last Stand at Old Man Fong's Feng Shui game in slot 1, and willowx's Deadlands: Hell on Earth: Reloaded Savage Worlds game in slot 2.
> 
> Thanks!



Added!



Nev the Deranged said:


> Breakfast and Trollbabe, please.
> 
> Also, I could have sworn I posted this before, but alas TQY only has 3 seats. Get 'em while they're hot.



Added! And noted!



paladinlee said:


> I think I missed the boat for Mouseguard, but will throw my hat in the ring anyways.
> 
> Afternoon: Heroes Fall.
> 
> I'll be there for breakfast.  Looking forward to seeing everyone!



Added to _heroes Fall_ and the fast-break.



paladinlee said:


> My morning alternate if Mouseguard is closed is Last Stand at Old Man Fong’s.  Thanks,



Added to _Feng Shui_, but stay tuned...



WJMacGuffin said:


> Breakfast, Reign, and Over the Edge please!



Added!



Tofu_Master said:


> Hi Buzz,
> May I please have Morning Game 1: Zombiefest 2012 and my afternoon game of Game 1: Supernatural.    Thank you.    Chances are good that John & I will make breakfast.
> Thanks,
> Nat



Added!



Painfully said:


> Firstly, Breakfast!
> 
> Secondly, morning game 4, Last Stand At Old Man Fong's
> 
> ...



Added!


----------



## buzz (Oct 30, 2012)

RandomSliver said:


> Please sign me up for Slot 2, #3 - Deadlands






RandomSliver said:


> Also sign me up for Slot 1, #4 - Last Stand at Old Man Fong's




Added!


----------



## buzz (Oct 30, 2012)

Okay, folks, _Mouse Guard_ and _The Quiet Year_ are now FULL.

Also, I will assign more tables as we get closer to Gameday and see how many seats are filled in each event.


----------



## dc444 (Oct 30, 2012)

Please sign me up for Reign and Over the Edge. Thanks Mark.

Dylan


----------



## waterdhavian (Oct 30, 2012)

Buzz, please sign me up for Marvel in the Morning, Game 5.


----------



## buzz (Oct 30, 2012)

dc444 said:


> Please sign me up for Reign and Over the Edge. Thanks Mark.
> 
> Dylan



Added!



waterdhavian said:


> Buzz, please sign me up for Marvel in the Morning, Game 5.



Added!


----------



## Ninjacat (Oct 30, 2012)

buzz said:


> Added!
> I added Jenn (Genevieve80, iirc) to those events.
> 
> Added to _heroes Fall_ and the fast-break.
> Added to _Feng Shui_, but stay tuned...




Ummm...did Jenn have MotW as an alternate and paladinlee emailed you before sign-ups, or did I totally miss something? (Just Checking *g*)

'Cuz there's only one seat left in Feng Shui, if it matters.


----------



## ekb (Oct 30, 2012)

Catt and I will be joining all for breakfast. The rest of the playing we'll do this time out, we're needing to play by ear (except for my game, naturally).


----------



## buzz (Oct 30, 2012)

ekb said:


> Catt and I will be joining all for breakfast. The rest of the playing we'll do this time out, we're needing to play by ear (except for my game, naturally).



Added! Let me know if either of you want to officially grab a seat in anything.


----------



## buzz (Oct 30, 2012)

_Heroes Fall_ is now FULL.


----------



## buzz (Oct 30, 2012)

Ninjacat said:


> Ummm...did Jenn have MotW as an alternate and paladinlee emailed you before sign-ups, or did I totally miss something? (Just Checking *g*)
> 
> 'Cuz there's only one seat left in Feng Shui, if it matters.



It's Gameday magic!

It was a conversation on G+. Genevieve80 graciously donated her MG seat to paladinlee and then asked for a spot in MotW.

So now there's an open seat in _Feng Shui_!


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Oct 30, 2012)

I would like to try Reign. Stolze's comes up with cool stuff.


----------



## buzz (Oct 31, 2012)

CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> I would like to try Reign. Stolze's comes up with cool stuff.




Added!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Oct 31, 2012)

Reign is cool, just make sure you minmax the crap out of your character. The result curve for the dice pool is listed in the book, I think it breaks around 4. Anything below that is pointless, 4 is around 50%, and it gets dramatically better from there.


----------



## ekb (Oct 31, 2012)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Reign is cool, just make sure you minmax the crap out of your character. The result curve for the dice pool is listed in the book, I think it breaks around 4. Anything below that is pointless, 4 is around 50%, and it gets dramatically better from there.



The 50% break is more accurately expressed as 2+2 (average stat + moderate training/little training+taking an extra turn for prep). 

Such maths don't entirely apply here. It's all about the Company rules for this scenario. Pretty much every "character" runs one of The Empire's resources (@5d - it's The Empire, after all) and so for any action, there's 10d - a virtual certainty of at least 1 set. The Risk in this scenario comes from the fact that there's a lot going on, so flopping 5d down with your partner is going to drop a lot of the other balls/chainsaws being juggled. While splitting a pool up this way normally means whiffing when rolling d10s, we're talking about a hand of cards that can be "tuned" so as not to whiff out... but at the expense of risking not getting _everything_ done in favor of getting what the player considers *most* important done. Which the World and other players react to. Lather rinse repeat.


The house rules in question.
How that looks in terms of company actions chart.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Oct 31, 2012)

Sounds intriguing, ekb! I've been listening to a lot of Dan Carlin lately, so that scale of action is pretty interesting to me right now. If I weren't already booked, I'd give it a shot.


----------



## SublimeExemplar (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi all. Could I get in on Tim's Trollbabe game in the morning and buzz's Marvel Heroic game in the afternoon? 

Excited!


----------



## Fractal Advocate (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd like to sign up for Zombiefest 2012 in the morning, and Deadlands: Hell On Earth: Reloaded in the evening.


----------



## buzz (Nov 1, 2012)

SublimeExemplar said:


> Hi all. Could I get in on Tim's Trollbabe game in the morning and buzz's Marvel Heroic game in the afternoon?
> 
> Excited!



Added! Welcome to Gameday and ENWorld, SublimeExemplar.



Fractal Advocate said:


> I'd like to sign up for Zombiefest 2012 in the morning, and Deadlands: Hell On Earth: Reloaded in the evening.



Added!


----------



## buzz (Nov 1, 2012)

_Trollbabe_ and the afternoon _Marvel Heroic_ events are now FULL.


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Nov 1, 2012)

Buzz,

Unfortunately, the dreaded Work Change has hit me and I will not be able to make it on Saturday. Please remove me from two games I'd love to play but cannot. And yes, I'm a bit pissy about it all. Thanks.

-- WJ


----------



## buzz (Nov 1, 2012)

WJMacGuffin said:


> Buzz,
> 
> Unfortunately, the dreaded Work Change has hit me and I will not be able to make it on Saturday. Please remove me from two games I'd love to play but cannot. And yes, I'm a bit pissy about it all. Thanks.
> 
> -- WJ



STINK! Sorry to hear it, WJ. I have removed your sign-ups.

Next time!


----------



## RPGLibrarian (Nov 1, 2012)

If there is still room, please sign me up for:

Breakfast

Morning Slot:
4. *Feng Shui*, "Last Stand at Old Man Fong’s", Trevalon Moonleirion

Afternoon Slot:
2. *Over the Edge*, CoreyHaim8myDog, Private Room

Thank you!


----------



## buzz (Nov 1, 2012)

RPGLibrarian said:


> If there is still room, please sign me up for:
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...



Added! Welcome to Gameday and ENWorld, RPGLibrarian!


----------



## buzz (Nov 1, 2012)

_Feng Shui_ is now FULL!

As a bonus, I'm going to put that event in the private room; it's the largest and probably the most boisterous even in the morning slot. Now you can be as rowdy as you want!

Trev, let me know if you'd prefer not to have the room.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 1, 2012)

buzz said:


> _Feng Shui_ is now FULL!
> 
> As a bonus, I'm going to put that event in the private room; it's the largest and probably the most boisterous even in the morning slot. Now you can be as rowdy as you want!
> 
> Trev, let me know if you'd prefer not to have the room.



Please, Trev, accept Buzz's generous bonus.  Or else I will bring my collection of Synnibarr books.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Nov 1, 2012)

WJMacGuffin said:


> Buzz,
> 
> Unfortunately, the dreaded Work Change has hit me and I will not be able to make it on Saturday. Please remove me from two games I'd love to play but cannot. And yes, I'm a bit pissy about it all. Thanks.
> 
> -- WJ




We'll miss ya, buddy.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 1, 2012)

Private room? Oh good lord yes! I accept this gracious honor.


(Bring the synnibar collection anyway. We can tuck them into other attendees bags when they aren't looking...)


----------



## enigma1122 (Nov 2, 2012)

Throw me into the morning Marvel game.


----------



## buzz (Nov 2, 2012)

enigma1122 said:


> Throw me into the morning Marvel game.




Thrown!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Nov 2, 2012)

Laurie reminded me that I should sign us up for breakfast.


----------



## buzz (Nov 2, 2012)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Laurie reminded me that I should sign us up for breakfast.




Added! Nomnomnom.


----------



## Lord_ruben (Nov 2, 2012)

I'll toss my hat into the morning Marvel Heroic ring.


----------



## buzz (Nov 2, 2012)

Lord_ruben said:


> I'll toss my hat into the morning Marvel Heroic ring.




Added!


----------



## gamingcaffeinator (Nov 2, 2012)

Sign me up for Fiasco, please


----------



## Lifelike (Nov 3, 2012)

I can make it! reign in morning and over the edge in evening, please. possibly breakfast.


----------



## Ninjacat (Nov 3, 2012)

Buzz:

Der Spot has to work this time around, but could you please sign puffdebbie up for Marvel Heroic in the morning? One of us will get back to you with an evening slot choice (or I may attempt the double Fiasco wackiness after all, we'll see.)


----------



## buzz (Nov 3, 2012)

gamingcaffeinator said:


> Sign me up for Fiasco, please



Added!



Lifelike said:


> I can make it! reign in morning and over the edge in evening, please. possibly breakfast.



Added!



Ninjacat said:


> Buzz:
> 
> Der Spot has to work this time around, but could you please sign puffdebbie up for Marvel Heroic in the morning? One of us will get back to you with an evening slot choice (or I may attempt the double Fiasco wackiness after all, we'll see.)



Added puffdebbie to Marvel in the morning!


----------



## buzz (Nov 3, 2012)

_Fiasco_ is now FULL.

(Pending any double-table wackiness.)


----------



## InShaneee (Nov 5, 2012)

I'd like to sign up for the afternoon game of Over the Edge, please!


----------



## Ninjacat (Nov 5, 2012)

Carpool time!

Buzz, please add puffdebbie, Reidzilla, and Ninjacat to breakfast at Le Peep.

GIANT Crew, GameDay is gonna take over the joint! (Not that they're complaining about us increasing their business, heh.)


----------



## timfire (Nov 5, 2012)

Could you write me down for Monster of Week (AM) and Savage Worlds (PM).

Thanks! -- Tim Kleinert


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Nov 5, 2012)

After successfully fighting cancer for many years, my friend Mark could fight no longer, and the world lost a great man this weekend.

His funeral will be on Saturday morning, so please remove me from my morning event, Feng Shui.  I am hoping to still make it for the afternoon event.  Thanks.


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 5, 2012)

TracerBullet42 said:


> After successfully fighting cancer for many years, my friend Mark could fight no longer, and the world lost a great man this weekend.
> 
> His funeral will be on Saturday morning, so please remove me from my morning event, Feng Shui.  I am hoping to still make it for the afternoon event.  Thanks.





My condolences.


----------



## buzz (Nov 5, 2012)

InShaneee said:


> I'd like to sign up for the afternoon game of Over the Edge, please!



Added!



Ninjacat said:


> Carpool time!
> 
> Buzz, please add puffdebbie, Reidzilla, and Ninjacat to breakfast at Le Peep.
> 
> GIANT Crew, GameDay is gonna take over the joint! (Not that they're complaining about us increasing their business, heh.)



Added! This is the most people we've ever had signed up for breakfast, I think.



timfire said:


> Could you write me down for Monster of Week (AM) and Savage Worlds (PM).
> 
> Thanks! -- Tim Kleinert



Added!



TracerBullet42 said:


> After successfully fighting cancer for many years, my friend Mark could fight no longer, and the world lost a great man this weekend.
> 
> His funeral will be on Saturday morning, so please remove me from my morning event, Feng Shui.  I am hoping to still make it for the afternoon event.  Thanks.



Done. I am very sorry for your loss, Rob.  Hopefully, we'll see you in the afternoon.


----------



## buzz (Nov 5, 2012)

_Monster of the Week_ is now FULL.

_Feng Shui_ now has an open seat.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Nov 6, 2012)

It happens to be Laurie's birthday this coming Sunday. In case anyone wanted to embarrass/harass/get revenge against her.


----------



## jekessler (Nov 6, 2012)

Could you add me to the morning slot for MHR: Road to Civil War, please?


----------



## buzz (Nov 6, 2012)

jekessler said:


> Could you add me to the morning slot for MHR: Road to Civil War, please?



Added!

The morning _Marvel Heroic_ event is now FULL.


----------



## buzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Okay folks, I've made provisional table assignments based on current sign-ups.

 [MENTION=100097]CoreyHaim8myDog[/MENTION] and   [MENTION=492]Trevalon Moonleirion[/MENTION], your events got bumped out of the private room! I sincerely apologize for this, but I want to put what I believe will be the largest and/or loudest events in there so we can attempt to lower the overall noise level in the game space.

None of this is written in stone, though. More changes may come as we approach Gameday.


----------



## buzz (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey folks, we had a player cancel their signups due to life commitments, so there are now open seats in both _Monster of the Week_ and _Heroes Fall_.


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Nov 8, 2012)

*Over the Edge Players*

If any of you have the book and want to make a character that's fine. If not, I will have pregens. Or we may make them on the spot as it's quick.


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Nov 8, 2012)

buzz said:


> Okay folks, I've made provisional table assignments based on current sign-ups.
> 
> [MENTION=100097]CoreyHaim8myDog[/MENTION] and   [MENTION=492]Trevalon Moonleirion[/MENTION], your events got bumped out of the private room! I sincerely apologize for this, but I want to put what I believe will be the largest and/or loudest events in there so we can attempt to lower the overall noise level in the game space.
> 
> None of this is written in stone, though. More changes may come as we approach Gameday.




That's fine. It wasn't important for OTE. I needed it for Freemarket because there's oddities in the rules and cards and other such.


----------



## buzz (Nov 8, 2012)

LePeep reservation has been made! Just ask for Games Plus.


----------



## Lord_ruben (Nov 8, 2012)

buzz said:


> _Fiasco_ is now FULL.
> 
> (Pending any double-table wackiness.)




If Ninjacat wanted to run another slot of Fiasco or included another player slot, I'd sign up for it! The only reason I held off from the Supernatural game was due to its show knowledge expectation. I would have been happy to wing it, but didn't want to ruin the experience for the other players. But, Fiasco looks like a heck of a lot of fun.


----------



## buzz (Nov 9, 2012)

Lord_ruben said:


> If Ninjacat wanted to run another slot of Fiasco or included another player slot, I'd sign up for it! The only reason I held off from the Supernatural game was due to its show knowledge expectation. I would have been happy to wing it, but didn't want to ruin the experience for the other players. But, Fiasco looks like a heck of a lot of fun.



We can see what happens come game-time. Right now we have open seats in other events for any walk-ins, so those would get priority, unless there was a big contingent of people who demanded _Fiasco_.


----------



## Ninjacat (Nov 9, 2012)

Lord_ruben said:


> If Ninjacat wanted to run another slot of Fiasco or included another player slot, I'd sign up for it! The only reason I held off from the Supernatural game was due to its show knowledge expectation. I would have been happy to wing it, but didn't want to ruin the experience for the other players. But, Fiasco looks like a heck of a lot of fun.






buzz said:


> We can see what happens come game-time. Right now we have open seats in other events for any walk-ins, so those would get priority, unless there was a big contingent of people who demanded _Fiasco_.




Mike, if you really want in, that would give me SEVEN Players easily, so splitting the table into a 3 person Fiasco game and a 4 person Fiasco game is quite doable...again, with the knowledge of the Show being the sticking point. If you're willing to fake it, _*Awesome*._ The Playset is varied enough, I'm sure sufficiently "simple" choices could be made to make a playable Fiasco even for the less-than-knowledgeable of the show. Like Buzz said, we'll wait and see what happens...at this point, I'd be fine with two games at the table; I would just really want someone else who knows how to play Fiasco heading up the game that I wasn't in. If people are willing to fake it, more power to 'em. I can run both Set-Ups, but I'm afraid I can only play in one game, heh,


----------



## buzz (Nov 9, 2012)

Less than 24 hours to go!


----------



## sailorkitsune (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi, Buzz!
Could you please sign me up for Feng Shui in the morning and Deadlands in the afternoon?

thanks

Shari/sailorkitsune


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 9, 2012)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> (Bring the synnibar collection anyway. We can tuck them into other attendees bags when they aren't looking...)



Brilliant idea!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Barendd Nobeard said:


> Brilliant idea!




_I've got a bad feeling about this._


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 9, 2012)

Okay, I'm leaving now because I'm taking a different route than usual.  See you there Sunday!


----------



## waterdhavian (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey Buzz,

Got called into work last minute and won't be able to make it tomorrow.

Please free up my spot for Marvel Heroic, "Road to Civil War: Part 1",  with Vyvyan Basterd.


----------



## buzz (Nov 9, 2012)

sailorkitsune said:


> Hi, Buzz!
> Could you please sign me up for Feng Shui in the morning and Deadlands in the afternoon?
> 
> thanks
> ...



Added!

Okay, Feng Shui once again has the private room in the morning, and Marvel is at Table E.



Mark CMG said:


> Okay, I'm leaving now because I'm taking a different route than usual.  See you there Sunday!



Somebody get that bottle away from Mark!



waterdhavian said:


> Hey Buzz,
> 
> Got called into work last minute and won't be able to make it tomorrow.
> 
> Please free up my spot for Marvel Heroic, "Road to Civil War: Part 1",  with Vyvyan Basterd.




STINK! Sorry to hear it water-d.


----------



## buzz (Nov 9, 2012)

Feng Shui and Deadlands are now FULL, and morning Marvel has an open seat.


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 9, 2012)

buzz said:


> Somebody get that bottle away from Mark!





Or put one at the end of the trip to get me there on time.


----------



## buzz (Nov 10, 2012)

Mark CMG said:


> Or put one at the end of the trip to get me there on time.



Touché, sir.


----------



## ekb (Nov 10, 2012)

While no longer contagious, I'm still sicker than I'd hoped that I'd be.

Reign needs to be cancelled.


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 10, 2012)

ekb said:


> While no longer contagious, I'm still sicker than I'd hoped that I'd be.
> 
> Reign needs to be cancelled.





Bummer.  I was looking forward to trying that out.  Nevertheless, I've got a few other things that it might be better to take care of tomorrow rather than leave for later in the weekend.  I'll leave the couple seats in the other games for my orphaned co-players and just see the rest of you in the afternoon.  I'm supposed to grab lunch with Trev and I'll try to make it over in time to catch some late Slot 1 photos too.  Get well soon, ekb!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 10, 2012)

TracerBullet42 said:


> _I've got a bad feeling about this._




Well, if someone hadn't managed to make sure I got five copies....


----------



## buzz (Nov 10, 2012)

ekb said:


> While no longer contagious, I'm still sicker than I'd hoped that I'd be.
> 
> Reign needs to be cancelled.




Sorry to hear it, ekb. 

We're going to need one of the morning GMs to take on an extra player; with Mark bowing out, that leave three players who need seats, and only two seats open.

Any GMs with full events willing to take on one more?


----------



## enigma1122 (Nov 10, 2012)

If it is not too late to say so, I think Lord Reuben and I will be trying to join for breakfast... but that is early and I are lazy in mornings.  Will text Ninja cat to have him report to you.


----------



## buzz (Nov 10, 2012)

enigma1122 said:


> If it is not too late to say so, I think Lord Reuben and I will be trying to join for breakfast... but that is early and I are lazy in mornings.  Will text Ninja cat to have him report to you.




You are more than welcome. I made the reservation for maybe 20 people, and now ekb (and I assume Catt) are out. There's usually plenty of room.


----------



## buzz (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm heading out the door, on my way to the breakfast slot. See you all in a few hours!


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 10, 2012)

w00t!!!1!!  See you after a while!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey guys might be a little bit late today as I was up late dealing with a hard drive crash can't wait to game with y'all


----------



## ekb (Nov 10, 2012)

Mark CMG said:


> Bummer.  I was looking forward to trying that out.



 Between you, Chris, Dave, & Dylan I'd say that I should plan to run it again... just not after catching filth & flar at Halloween parties.

If I can get the card system in Roll20 to accept tarot decks as well as playing cards, then I'll run a session online. But that's a big if at the moment.

Thank you all for wishing Cathy & I well. I'll get back to codeine-sweet-codeine cough medicine and sanity-robbing sinus drainage now...


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 10, 2012)

ekb said:


> Between you, Chris, Dave, & Dylan I'd say that I should plan to run it again... just not after catching filth & flar at Halloween parties.
> 
> If I can get the card system in Roll20 to accept tarot decks as well as playing cards, then I'll run a session online. But that's a big if at the moment.





I've been messing with Roll20 a bit and would be up for a one-shot if you can get the system worked out.  Let me know! 




ekb said:


> Thank you all for wishing Cathy & I well. I'll get back to codeine-sweet-codeine cough medicine and sanity-robbing sinus drainage now...





Indeed.  It's a tough thing when a household comes down with an ailment as sometimes it can get passed back and forth even as you are getting better.  Lay off the smooching for a bit!


----------



## Tofu_Master (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks all for another great GameDay!!!    Had a blast & got to meet some wonderful new people & see some great old friends.    Both games were a blast!!!


----------



## Ninjacat (Nov 11, 2012)

GameDay, w00t-w00t!!

Another fantastic GameDay, where a TON of fun was had. Thanks as always to Buzz, Curt, and Games Plus for coordinating and hosting our insanity (run _faster,_ Curt! *g*), to Vyv and my fellow morning players for helping me finally experience Marvel Heroic (I just need more sleep before next time!), and to my evening players for a *fantastically* cracked-out _Supernatural_ Fiasco. I've been dying to try the insane shapeshifter reporter that believes it's a superhero since the Playset was created, and it was TOTALLY worth it, even if saving the people of Lawrence from the depredations of "Skintag" ended up being our B-Plot, heh. Laura Kaye with KCOW News, Mums on Fire, Moos at Eleven; back to you, Ryan.

To all my fellow attendees, my apologies for the volume of our game. I can't feel too bad when I'm managing to genuinely entertain people, but I imagine being at the next table (or even the one after that, heh) can't be as fun...for the jealousy, if not the volume. ;D
Don't worry, though- -although I don't think our morning event was too bad, Buzz has threatened to lock any event with both myself and my minion in it in the private room, so hopefully the rest o' y'all will be spared from now on. 

Can't wait for Next Time!!!


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks to Curt and Games Plus for hosting, for PhilK running a fun game, and to Buzz for another stellar job coordinating the event!


----------



## buzz (Nov 11, 2012)

Another Gameday for the record books. Maybe not Guinness, but maybe the _Big Book of Local RPG Cons_, assuming it existed.

Based on the sign-in sheet, I think we had about 34 attendees this time around, not counting any walk-ins I may have overlooked. Not ginormous as Gamedays go, but healthy. And it certainly *sounded* like a lot of people. (*cough* Ninjacat *cough*) 

Photos that I took are now on the Gameday Facebook page. Enjoy, and tag/comment to your heart's content.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.398226970247750.95932.121115257958924&type=1

This was a rough Gameday for me. I managed to catch a cold on Thursday, recuperated as much as I could on Friday, and came to Gameday feeling like my head was in a form-cast block of styrofoam. But I carried on and had a ton of fun!

Breakfast was a blast; I think we had more people there at the same time than many Gamedays I can remember. I was a hoot to break bread with everyone and talk of nerdy things.

My morning _Mouse Guard_ event saw my energy level at a bit of a low ebb, but I think I managed to run a fun game for paladinlle, Laurie, Tim and PhilK. This was the third time I'd run this particular mission, and once again it was totally different than the other runs; that's something I love about MG. We crammed in three separate conflicts; this patrol got some much done that I had to run a mission from the rulebook on the fly. Good times.

I was strangely energized for my afternoon Marvel event. Vyvyan Basterd, Trevalon Moonleirion, Painfully and SublimeExemplar played a great Fantastic Four (with Storm subbing in for Invisible Woman). It was a long slog, but they managed to take down Dr. Doom and prevent him from getting his hands on Mjolnir. Unfortunately, try as they might, none of them proved worthy of wielding the hammer. Maybe next time, True Believers!

Thanks as usual to Games Plus for giving us space for our event! And of course thank to all of our volunteer GMs for running games, and all of our attendees for coming out and playing them!

Here's looking forward to Gameday 34!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks to all of my players in Feng Shui who reminded me how much I love that system. Apologies for any rules issues or slow moments--my GMing is a bit rusty!  I had an absolute blast and think we had some pretty epic fights. Big hat tip to all players for making my goofy creations come to life, especially Jim.  (Fong FONG?! Why is there a helicopter?!!! FONG?!!)

Thanks buzz for an awesome Marvel event--it seems like a really neat system and as always, your events rock regardless of system. Apologies to the rest of the table for being the worst Human Torch ever, and my inability to roll anything but opportunities for the GM! 

Thanks as always to our gracious hosts at GP--the best game store on earth!


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 12, 2012)

Enjoyed having lunch with Jason and Kent, too!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks to my morning group for showing how the Marvel Heroic system really shines. Heart-felt speeches made to sway pro-registration senators in Congress. Colossus trying to reason with a fellow Russian super-villain in throw-back Iron Man armor before ever throwing a punch. And a mid-air hijacking where the heroes, none of whom could fly, started on a completely different jet. Lots of fun!

Thanks to Buzz for making my Marvel Day complete and helping me understand where I made some errors in my attempt to learn the system. And apologies to my fellow players for noting, out loud, rules to Buzz even when they hurt us. I'm really not a rules lawyer normally, really really.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks, Willow, for the TPK in Savage Worlds!  Sure, we may have died, but I'd like to think we did it with some style...

Fun times!


----------



## buzz (Nov 12, 2012)

Mark CMG said:


> Enjoyed having lunch with Jason and Kent, too!



Hey, speaking of lunch, I want to give a shout out to *Mia's Cantina*, which is just up the street (northwest) from Games Plus. It's a great little tequila bar and mexican eatery; I got a massive burrito for under $9, and the ambiance and service are great. It's probably the best lunch I've ever had at Gameday.


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 12, 2012)

Some new photos on Facebook here -

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4902547724281.2194683.1315595608&type=3


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Nov 15, 2012)

[MENTION=24418]Ninjacat[/MENTION] , [MENTION=49695]enigma1122[/MENTION] , [MENTION=47272]Lord_ruben[/MENTION] , [MENTION=43061]jekessler[/MENTION]

I may limit the pool of available heroes next time around to X-Men only since three quaters of the table were. But I couldn't leave out honorary X-Man, Clint Barton. So I created the attached hero datafile.


----------



## Ninjacat (Nov 15, 2012)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> I may limit the pool of available heroes next time around to X-Men only since three quaters of the table were. But I couldn't leave out honorary X-Man, Clint Barton. So I created the attached hero datafile.




X-Bow, eh? I had an idea for a new codename "Pinpoint", but we didn't get to a second transition scene to suggest it, ah well. Somebody suggested Clint's cover ID is a low-level precog, so he never misses...that's _awesome._ Emma offered to help Clint keep his secrets, which works for her XP...and turns out works for Clint's, too, with the whole "new mask" thing. Very, very interesting!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Nov 15, 2012)

Ninjacat said:


> X-Bow, eh? I had an idea for a new codename "Pinpoint", but we didn't get to a second transition scene to suggest it, ah well. Somebody suggested Clint's cover ID is a low-level precog, so he never misses...that's _awesome._ Emma offered to help Clint keep his secrets, which works for her XP...and turns out works for Clint's, too, with the whole "new mask" thing. Very, very interesting!




Pinpoint works too, I can have my friend re-edit the datafile if that's your preference. I was shooting for cheesy Marvel goodness while throwing an "X" in the mix. The name would be said aloud as "Crossbow." I liked the Ultimate Hawkeye art I found, looks like he's wearing a pair of Scott's ruby shades.


----------

